# retired couple in Mich looking for male 2-3 yr old



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I know of a retired couple that has had GSD's all their married life and just lost their dog to cancer. They have a nice home in the country with 7 ponds and are looking for a male 2-3 years old that is a big GDS and good with cats. They did take their previous GDS EVERYWHERE with them and are real good people. If anyone knows of such a dog as described above in Michigan please let me know and I will contact them. Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=667874&page=4#Post667874
Bond in Mount Pleasant, MI 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=663271&page=4#Post663271
These two are in West Olive, near GR Chinook and Lexus 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10565468
Wolfie, GR senior, but looks like he would be wonderful!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

That would be great if this couple were to adopt one of those pups listed or another one as they would be forever grateful for a loving and forever home. 

Keep us posted on what they decide.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I called them yesterday and they already found a GSD in Grand Rapids.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update Cindy. Glad that they did find a GSD rescue!


----------

